# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Harley bobber project

## kimjon

Okay, doesn't look much, but this is two months work.


Engine next....but doing it as I can afford it.

Kj

----------


## ebf

I love bobber projects, but PLEASE put the hardly ableson motor onto your weed whacker and get something decent for the bike  :Psmiley:

----------


## Tommy

Farting armchair! 

Cool project tho

----------


## kimjon

Haha... going harley all the way, engine and trans mounts all ready welded in. Should have motor within the next couple months. Shocking how expensive they are, could buy a nice car for less...but living the dream!

I've got a very clear picture in my mind how its going to look, but there will be some compromises along the way mainly due to cost and availability of parts in NZ. Americans don't know how lucky they...all the things I love like V8`s, Harleys, pistols, rifles...available for half the prices we pay and you can have most of these on a next day courier! 

Kj

----------


## Spanners

Needs more length in the forks Mr Fonda  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bully

Hard tail. Brave man!

----------


## kimjon

> Hard tail. Brave man!


Old school all the way! It's not like I need it for a replacement family vehicle, this is pure indulgence. 

Some people only ever talk shit, but never do any of the things they talk about. I've always wanted to build my own bike...now I am.


Kj

----------


## Spanners

Please tell me it's getting a knuckle or even better a flathead??!

----------


## JoshC

Cool project mate. Here's a Harley a good mate of mine in Tassie built up for another mate of mine. The boys love hunting...

I've never liked Harleys, until I rode this one. Some of our Aussie members may have seen this bike, it's been in a few mags etc.

















Cheers,
JoshC

----------


## bully

> Old school all the way! It's not like I need it for a replacement family vehicle, this is pure indulgence. 
> 
> Some people only ever talk shit, but never do any of the things they talk about. I've always wanted to build my own bike...now I am.
> 
> 
> Kj


good for you. I'd like to as well or an engine (v8) for a street rod.
I'd just make mine a soft tail. 
There's a lot of time and money involved and it's all too easy to get something late model. But you won't know every nut and bolt and you can't say I built that, it's like that because I wanted it like that.
the other thing a lot of people arnt brave enough to do is leave there fairly well paying shit job for a entry level paying dream job.

good stuff!

----------


## kimjon

> good for you. I'd like to as well or an engine (v8) for a street rod.
> I'd just make mine a soft tail. 
> There's a lot of time and money involved and it's all too easy to get something late model. But you won't know every nut and bolt and you can't say I built that, it's like that because I wanted it like that.
> the other thing a lot of people arnt brave enough to do is leave there fairly well paying shit job for a entry level paying dream job.
> 
> good stuff!


Haha like leaving my mechanical engineering job 14 years ago to go game keeping in the UK, then return to nz to shoot goats for 10 years on little more money than the dol pays....

----------


## northdude

the weed eater engine might be more reliable  :Grin:  nice job you've done so far

----------


## summitdogracing

You must have amazingly smooth roads nearby if you have a hard tail. Either that or you have an irrational hatred of your kidneys. Lol. 

Good luck with the build. The bottom has dropped out of the custom build market here in the US. It is not odd to find a bike that sold for $60K US a few years ago to be now on the market below $20K. 

Scotty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

It's hard to place a value on these eh Scotty, Labour alone would add up to a huge amount of money if I were paying someone else to weld it etc. But I'm not in this project to make money, I just want a kick arse bike and you can't buy one from a dealer that looks like this, so you're only left with two options; make one, our pay someone else to make one for you.

Kj

----------


## summitdogracing

KJ,

Let me know if you need parts sourced here in CA.  I am always happy to "share the spoon" with another motorcycle junkie.  I would imagine that it may be easier to find and cheaper to buy here. 

Scotty

----------


## kimjon

> KJ,
> 
> Let me know if you need parts sourced here in CA.  I am always happy to "share the spoon" with another motorcycle junkie.  I would imagine that it may be easier to find and cheaper to buy here. 
> 
> Scotty


That's an awesome offer, many thanks.

----------


## NZHTR

swap the handle bars from the weed whacker on to it i reckon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## summitdogracing

Keep me in mind when you are deciding what to do next. There are many "old school" builders in the area, e.g., Simms, Arlen Ness, that are likely not readily assessable for you. 

Check out the Simms Thug Engine if you're interested in something insanely large. 

Scotty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

Small win, found a wheel cover off a 1939 ford (read a book on building old school bikes and this was the go to fender recommended by the author). Found it at a car swap meet in the weekend, just sitting there in a pile of rubbish...score!



Kj

----------


## Shootm

Looking good. 
That guard is near on perfect fit. 
Look forward to the updates.

----------


## Kurt

I'm also partway through a hardtail harley bob, but haven't actually worked on it in about 18 months....  Where did all that motivation I had a the start go??

Mines an old ironhead. Here's a shit picture as it currently sits gathering dust as a garage ornament...

----------


## kimjon

Dude, you're nearly there...come on buddy, slap yourself in the face and repeat "I know I can, I know I can"...

----------


## Thipa

> Cool project mate. Here's a Harley a good mate of mine in Tassie built up for another mate of mine. The boys love hunting...
> 
> I've never liked Harleys, until I rode this one. Some of our Aussie members may have seen this bike, it's been in a few mags etc.
> 
> Attachment 36494
> 
> Attachment 36495
> 
> Attachment 36496
> ...


Wow!

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

Had a bit of unexpected time off looking after sick kids this week. So during their nap time...it's shed time for me, score!

So time to properly mount the seat and gas tank.

Seat:

Machine up some raised spring seats to captivate the springs...more work than it looks, took about 2hrs












Next up the tank. Will machine up some threaded plugs that will be drilled and welded into the backbone of the frame.

I've made the plugs...just need another set of hands to help align. Hmmm what are New Zealand's laws on child labour?

Kj

----------


## kimjon

And now the tank:

I made up some threaded inserts. These get welded into place and restore some of the lost strength you'd get from drilling a hole in the backbone.


 making out the centre's.



 inserts...um inserted? The long bolts stop the inserts from falling into the frame. By winding them up, you can set the height prior to welding. The fit was so tight that I didn't really need them...but it seamed like a cool idea :-).
 bottom hole done...and now the proof, Will the top hole line up???

 

Success!!!


Kj

----------


## kimjon

And then the rear fender:




I made some studs in the lathe.


Then I used a string line to find and mark out the centre position of the bike. Note, these bikes are wider on the left to fit the chain, so you can't just measure in from each side.

Also the wheel is as far forwads as possible, with a bit of hose taped to it to set clearances.


And all tacked up with the welder...stand back and admire for a little while...then on to the next job.

Kj

----------


## ebf

Looking good  :Thumbsup:  you decided on a colour scheme yet ?

I'm a big fan of Russell Mitchell's stuff : white walls, red rims and clean build.

----------


## kimjon

Yeah he makes nice stuff, ultra clean bikes. I'm somewhere in the middle, I actually like nuts and bolts showing, and mechanical stuff you can see running. My bike of the moment (and it changes every week) is one of these two:

[Treverleen


[Spitfire reaper

But who knows, it may change again...but those two particular bikes have been my main inspiration to date.

Kj

----------


## kimjon

Everything is now fully welded up. Once upon a time I got fully certified as a welder...but it was never something I thought I did particularly well, and if someone else was about who thought of themselves as a gun on the welder I'd always happily step aside. But to date no one has helped out on this build, so I manned up and did it once again.


Doesn't look much different, but it's now a fully welded rolling frame. All the main fabrication is done now. Just need to source a motor and then it's pretty much ready for certification.

Kj

----------


## Smiddy

Mean mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

I'm not a bikie type of guy, but thats bloody impressive!
Well done

----------


## Shootm

Looks good.  
You're a talented bugger by the looks of things.

----------


## puku

Talented that's for sure. I enjoy making my own stuff also. But mine is a lot less complicated. I.e. ute crate or trailer

----------


## kimjon

Cheers guys, great encouragement thanks.

Another step closer, oil tank arrived today...beautifully chromed up and looking pretty





Not the usual girl you'd see in a biker mag. My youngest daughter, the only one in my family who seams to show any interest in my projects :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nakiboy

Holden and a Harley I'm not surprised they don't take any interest, seriously it's looking nice, brought an old 58 triumph hard tail frame that I thought would make a good project but it seams to be taking money away from guns, turning more into a 20 year project.

----------


## kimjon

Yeah, its not everyone's taste, but it has a fuel injected 350 Chev and a 6 speed manual in it...lots of fun!

Triumphs are seriously cool. I did think long and hard about doing one. I was offered one 80% complete for a couple grand, but in the end I decided to go this way. Post up a pic if you have one, would love to see it.

Here's a closer view of the tank. It also holds a battery in the rear.


Kj

----------


## Frogfeatures

Coming along nicely.
Are you going to powdercoat the frame ?
Word of advice, don't scimp on tyres, two small contact patches are your only points of contact with the road.
You'll find bikes, and bike bits, are as addictive as firearms.

----------


## kimjon

Made up the headlight bracket today. I've had the idea in my head all week, but I've been away from home and had to hold onto the idea all week until I could make it today.






Stoked with the exaggerated look it gives, exactly what I had in mind.

Kj

----------


## kimjon

Another angle. 



When you see bikes in magazines they're always shown from very flattering angles, same with cars like Holden Monaros or Chevy Impalas etc that look terrible side on...but if photographed quartering away they look amazing! I've tried my best to build this bike to look as good as possible from all angles, its pretty much there now. 

Im still looking for a secondhand motor, but having no luck. May have to go new, which isn't the end of the world and it would still be a cheap bike all thing considered if comparing to the cost of buying a full custom harley.

Kj

----------


## kiwijames

What's the oil tank for? Harley donkey's aren't that badly built that you need to cart around extra oil? or is it a dry sump? Or are you going for a 2 stroke

----------


## kimjon

> What's the oil tank for? Harley donkey's aren't that badly built that you need to cart around extra oil? or is it a dry sump? Or are you going for a 2 stroke


You're on to it, it a dry sump. That's why Harleys have a bad rep for oil leaks as on start up the vent line will purge...basically dumping any trapped oil to the ground. It's not a true oil leak, its doing what it's designed to do...but those that hate Harleys love to bag them for this. 

Kj

----------


## kiwijames

> You're on to it, it a dry sump. That's why Harleys have a bad rep for oil leaks as on start up the vent line will purge...basically dumping any trapped oil to the ground. It's not a true oil leak, its doing what it's designed to do...but those that hate Harleys love to bag them for this. 
> 
> Kj


More a fan of the rice burner myself  if only they made them big enough for anyone over 6'

----------


## kimjon

Fair enough, I'll concede that a jappa bike hands down will beat a harley in just about everything except cool factor. I'm 6' 5" tall...so have no chance fitting on a jappa, even a harley sportster looks stupid (or vice versa) with me on it, so hence the bigger bike with the big twin.

----------


## kimjon

Every bobber should use parts that were never intended to be used on a motorcycle. It just adds to the build...

See it?

How about now?

Yup the world most expensive mirror mounting bracket, a scope ring from a Sako used to good effect.

Kj

----------


## sometimes

cool :Cool:

----------


## turtle

> Old school all the way! It's not like I need it for a replacement family vehicle, this is pure indulgence. 
> 
> Some people only ever talk shit, but never do any of the things they talk about. I've always wanted to build my own bike...now I am.
> 
> 
> Kj


Here is "Old school" clip we posted few years ago on the Valley Locals poker run which is on the weekend of Paeroa street racing . One of our other distractions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh_E...yer_detailpage

----------


## kimjon

Nice, ye ol tapu pub there in the background too!

----------


## distant stalker

Nice!!! A good mate of mine is expecting the arrival of his next week, he drives a 4 axis mill machine....the final product could be anything

----------


## kimjon

A little progress.

So think of the worst job you've ever done...times it by ten, double it, add 37 and you'll be about there in terms of suck factor! Yes, sandblasting!!!! A disgusting, terrible job.

The frame was sandblasted, hand sanded, washed down with presol, wiped down clean, scotbrighted down with deoxydean, wiped down with prepsol, whiped clean of residue left by prepsol....then sprayed in 2-pack etch primer, and then multiple costs of primer high build.... about 20hrs Labour!


I never would have believed that it would be so much work. In hindsight, I would have rather paid someone else to do it, but I learnt the hard way and with a lot of help from a panel beater mate. 

So one step closer than it was before.

Kj

----------


## Maca49

You missed a bit on the rear arm? :O O:  got all my MGA mud guards fully finished hanging on my garage wall and at Xmas I moved my compressor and neatly put a nice little scratch thru the paint to the undercoat in the middle of the front guard. Shit shit shit and shit.

----------


## kimjon

Yes, shit, shit, shit! Know the feeling Maca

----------


## TeRei

Some competition?

[GAO] NRA Custom Orange County Choppers Trike - The Firearm Blog

----------


## kimjon

> Some competition?
> 
> [GAO] NRA Custom Orange County Choppers Trike - The Firearm Blog


To be honest I hate OCC's bikes, most of them are hideous...our just plain gay! But I'm almost ashamed to admit it, I kind of like that trike :Ouch...it Hurts: 

Guess I've been looking at way to many American biker forums lately?

Kj

----------


## kimjon

Small steps...chromed a few parts (or should I say, I had a few parts chromed for me by someone professional)...yes chrome does make me a excited!

Before:



After:

----------


## MSL

Who did your chrome?

----------


## kimjon

Just down the road from you, electroplating outfit (big blue building on Ellis street). For those three parts it was $52. Seamed cheap to me, but what would I know???

----------


## sometimes

Did George do it he is almost the last person left in new Zealand doing chrome now getting stuff chromed is cheap at the moment. By the way your ride is looking good :Cool:

----------


## kimjon

Yeah, and he did a great job. Instant gratification...hand him shitty parts, pick up awesome shiny bits a few days later :-)

----------


## kimjon

Fuck yeah! Like, Fuck yeah!!!!



It's like an early Christmas...but the best one ever where you get exactly what you wished for :Thumbsup: 

I have also brought a motor, which is currently getting a total rebuild. Should have it in about a months time, so that's a big step forwards in terms of chasing down a win. I managed to find an 80's 1340cc evolution motor (some would argue the best motor ever made by harley, before harley turned gay again and made shit motors). The 80's evo's had much stronger cases and are very sought after, so I got lucky there.

Kj

----------


## Maca49

Looking good, I had the rear bumper on my MGA chromed there a few years ago, $325.00! Great job though,

----------


## kimjon

New springer front end fitted. Adds that period correct look to it :Cool: 


Other parts on the way...waiting...waiting...waiting :Have A Nice Day: 

Kj

----------


## kimjon

Test fit of oil tank, primary, gearbox....all works/fits as it should...yay... I can read dimensions... :Thumbsup: 


Getting closer with each step.

Kj

----------


## stuart

Very cool,

----------


## kotuku

ya need a cissy seat squire so homebrew &his side kick ol45/70 can be ya tailgunner! a sort of "goodbye porkpie x easyrider "produced by hunting&shooting productions. brads might take a little time out to play the sheila in the wrecking yard(yeah right).dundee would make an ideal cop not much difference driving a police holden vs farm tractor ,excepting farm tractor being of better qualiy!!

----------


## kimjon

I've never met @BRADS...but can't imagine him been any good in that roll...

----------


## MSL

Two bucks says your hanging out of him by wanganui

----------


## kimjon

Oh Christ, goodbye pork pie on a chopper is sure going down a bad road...haha

----------


## viper

Gotta say, I fucken hate Harleys....but I'm really enjoying this thread and watching the progress. I'm a signwriter is pocess about the same practical ability as a Moro bar. Awesome what your doing, great skills and something one off and unique to you. Just sold my Zx14, 300km/h, great brakes,handling and comfortable.....performance that is hard to describe but gotta admit what you're building is way cooler. Keep the progress and photos coming.

----------


## kimjon

Cheers viper. I set myself a 2 year build time for this project. I thought that would be realistic as I'm not a wealthy person and I knew I'd have to do it as I could afford it...plus there is a shit load of work/hours that go into it behind the scenes. I don't post every monotonous detail, just the stuff that looks like progress...but as you can imagine there's a bit more to it than meets the eye. 

I'm also not a mechanic, so I have to research and learn as I do it. I've gotta do the research, as I can't really afford to make costly mistakes and taking on a custom build is fraught with potential to buy part "A" only to find out it doesn't fit part "B". But that's the price of education and so far...so good.

Cheers for the encouragement, things are moving fast now...more updates to come :Have A Nice Day: 

Kj

----------


## kimjon

> Is there a reason  why you wouldn't get the frame powder baked ?  I know there is a bit of fucking about  either masking or re finishing threads and bearing positions etc  but still heaps easier ??


I'm not convinced powder coating is the best option. I've seen some really shoddy jobs, where it's peeling off with obvious rust underneath. 

I guess, there's powder coating...and there's powder coating! But from what I've seen I choose to paint, as I can do this myself and have the ability to touch it up if needed.

Prehaps if the prep work was done to the absolute extreme, powder coating may be the way....but yeah/nah I've seen way to many crap jobs, its scared me of the process to be honest.

Kj

----------


## Bill999

Iv seen a 250hp 3.5l two stroke V8 outboard motor on trademe that would be a perfect shoehorn into there Kimjon

V8 EVENRUDE 2 STROKE OUTBOARD MOTOR 1992 | Trade Me

----------


## Smiddy

Got me thinking of doing one of these as my next project when I roll out the kingswood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

> Got me thinking of doing one of these as my next project when I roll out the kingswood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kingswood...come on, tell us more :Thumbsup:

----------


## kimjon

Be worth $60k now...yeah hindsight is a bitch eh!

----------


## Smiddy

> Kingswood...come on, tell us more


Well Belmont actually 
74, sedan, still 202 with lumpy cam, exhaust, celica 5 speed. Lowered on cheviot triedents, I'm just in the process of fixing all the rust in her, witch some fucker had previously fibre bogged over making me think I was getting something better than I actually got!
It's all good though, have to get it ready for my wedding in January so th pressure is on after the roar

----------


## kimjon

Another step in the right direction. Drive pulley looks like its just _(as in shave a whisker off a nuns $@&# close!)_ going to clear the fender struts I made. But it clears, and it's all good news. 


And the other side, I milled a slot in the brake caliper to match a tab on the frame. This locks the caliper, and stops it spinning around the axle when brakes are applied...but also allows it to "float" so I can move the wheel to tension the drive belt. 

Kj

----------


## kimjon

Harleys are for dicks! I'm sure for every three steps forwards, I end up taking another four backwards. Like this rear wheel...it's the second one, and still not 100% right. I'm going to have to suck cocks for a week on K road to pay for it _(that is a joke ewwww!!!)_...and it's still not right! But it's kind of a step in the right direction and I can make it work, but it will cost me about 10hrs of machine time on the lathe to turn up some offset spacers. Did I say only four steps backward??? 


But that said, its getting there. All the mega expensive items are paid for, down to rats and mice stuff to finish cost wise, plus about six month estimate in calender time (doing it as dollars and time allows).

Kj

----------


## homebrew.357

Keep at it Kimjon, You have to have a hobby, I can see you riding her into the hills on a goat shoot!, Homebrew.357.

----------


## kimjon

Two new tyres, on new rims.

Up front 21/90/90 and in the rear a custom rim running a 17/160/70.


Small steps...

Kj

----------


## sometimes

:Cool:

----------


## viper

Hey Hey, don't take your foot off the throat now mate, I hate Harley's but being following this with interest. Slack off now and I might have to start hanging out in K road for you, nasty mental picture, ( joke ) mate it looks awesome , just keep going and putting up pics.

----------


## kimjon

Haha...donkey didn't like carrots...now that's gold!

----------


## kimjon

Boom!!!



Kj

----------


## kimjon

Better photos to come at later stage...but you get the idea, motor trans etc all fit as the should. Nothing is bolted in hard, just test fitting for now.

----------


## viper

Awesome Mate, being watching this thread to see progress. Bikes looking great, sits nicely and looks fleshed out with the motor resting in the frame.
All the work will be worth it come summer.
Just makes me want to get another bike...................

----------


## kimjon

Cheers mate.

It's coming along, just the nickel & dime stuff left to do as they would say in America. Only thing is by the time parts get to nz, they don't cost nickels :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm still machining up kits of little parts to make it all function, then I'll delve into the scary world of electricity...

Kj

----------


## Gibo

> Boom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kj


May want to tighten that drive belt mate  :Wink:

----------


## kimjon

Its been a while since I last posted on this project. The harley kind of got boxed into a corner in the garage, where it was "just to hard" to get too. 

Well it felt like an archeology dig...but I rediscovered it a few weeks ago like an ancient fossil! I stepped back to try work out what it was, then realised it was my harley project :Grin: . After admiring its bone structure, I managed to put about 20 hours of machine time into it and get it to this stage.



Inspired by this, my eBay account just got another thrashing and I've ordered the remainder of the parts needed to finish it (minus the carburetor, which I hope pickup cheaper secondhand in NZ???)

Kj

----------


## Salmon987

Looking good @kimjon.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

S+S super performance for the carby?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

> S+S super performance for the carby?
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Yes please :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

That's what I've got on mine. Just registered it today. Bobber life!

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

> How many inches in that motor ? any flash bits inside ?


Just a 1340cc evolution motor. It's been totally rebuilt with new everything inside. Basically stock, but with some mild head/cam work done.

I didn't want too much motor, as its not intended to be a race bike. I'd buy a Yamaha R1 if I wanted something uber fast.

Kj

----------


## kimjon

> That's what I've got on mine. Just registered it today. Bobber life!
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Come on...photos please?

----------


## stumpy

> Fast bikes  get you to hospital quicker


Honda xr250 is what almost killed me

----------


## viper

> Fast bikes  get you to hospital quicker


Not true, I know what you mean but doesn't work like that.
Good to see your back on the project Kimjon, summers nearly here mate, keep at it.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

Black is the new chrome, well it is when it comes to exhaust pipes :Thumbsup: 

It was an agonizing decision choosing a set of pipes. 2 into 1 was my first choice, but the only way i could make those work on my frame was to have them sitting way out to clear the oil tank...it wouldn't have looked right like that.



They're just sitting there in this photo as a mock up at the moment, but it won't take much to make then permanently attached. I think it will look the business once all the black and chrome balance each other out.

Kj

----------


## deepsouthaussie

This is gonna be so mean.. following with great interest!!

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fawls

Wow, that looks like it is going to be LOUD!

----------


## kimjon

> Wow, that looks like it is going to be LOUD!


Shouldn't be too loud, they are Vance and Hinds large radius pipes, with built in mufflers. They only have a short header, the rest is all muffler.

Fingers crossed they'll be legal sound wise??? If not, then I'll go to plan B :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

I'm not a motor bike rider, but this is enspiring. Bloody impressive.

----------


## Gibo

> Shouldn't be too loud, they are Vance and Hinds large radius pipes, with built in mufflers. They only have a short header, the rest is all muffler.
> 
> Fingers crossed they'll be legal sound wise??? If not, then I'll go to plan B


I doubt any of the Harleys I hear in Tauranga area are legal? Or is that because 100+kph isn't legal around town  :Grin:

----------


## Frogfeatures

> I doubt any of the Harleys I hear in Tauranga area are legal? Or is that because 100+kph isn't legal around town


Harley's have a unique ability to convert petrol to noise, without the side effect of producing horsepower.
But riding an Italian bike, I could be slightly biased !

----------


## kimjon

> S+S super performance for the carby?
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Yes please :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

That's what I've got on mine. Just registered it today. Bobber life!

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

> How many inches in that motor ? any flash bits inside ?


Just a 1340cc evolution motor. It's been totally rebuilt with new everything inside. Basically stock, but with some mild head/cam work done.

I didn't want too much motor, as its not intended to be a race bike. I'd buy a Yamaha R1 if I wanted something uber fast.

Kj

----------


## kimjon

> That's what I've got on mine. Just registered it today. Bobber life!
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Come on...photos please?

----------


## stumpy

> Fast bikes  get you to hospital quicker


Honda xr250 is what almost killed me

----------


## viper

> Fast bikes  get you to hospital quicker


Not true, I know what you mean but doesn't work like that.
Good to see your back on the project Kimjon, summers nearly here mate, keep at it.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

Black is the new chrome, well it is when it comes to exhaust pipes :Thumbsup: 

It was an agonizing decision choosing a set of pipes. 2 into 1 was my first choice, but the only way i could make those work on my frame was to have them sitting way out to clear the oil tank...it wouldn't have looked right like that.



They're just sitting there in this photo as a mock up at the moment, but it won't take much to make then permanently attached. I think it will look the business once all the black and chrome balance each other out.

Kj

----------


## deepsouthaussie

This is gonna be so mean.. following with great interest!!

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fawls

Wow, that looks like it is going to be LOUD!

----------


## kimjon

> Wow, that looks like it is going to be LOUD!


Shouldn't be too loud, they are Vance and Hinds large radius pipes, with built in mufflers. They only have a short header, the rest is all muffler.

Fingers crossed they'll be legal sound wise??? If not, then I'll go to plan B :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

I'm not a motor bike rider, but this is enspiring. Bloody impressive.

----------


## Gibo

> Shouldn't be too loud, they are Vance and Hinds large radius pipes, with built in mufflers. They only have a short header, the rest is all muffler.
> 
> Fingers crossed they'll be legal sound wise??? If not, then I'll go to plan B


I doubt any of the Harleys I hear in Tauranga area are legal? Or is that because 100+kph isn't legal around town  :Grin:

----------


## Frogfeatures

> I doubt any of the Harleys I hear in Tauranga area are legal? Or is that because 100+kph isn't legal around town


Harley's have a unique ability to convert petrol to noise, without the side effect of producing horsepower.
But riding an Italian bike, I could be slightly biased !

----------

